# Border Crossing Delays Q.



## ausman (Jul 11, 2007)

Shortly will be crossing from Canada to the US as a family group, by car, using US and non US pasports to re-enter the US.

Re-entering around Sherbrooke I think. From past experience else where non US passport holders re-entering the US can experience delays.

Is that likely here and how much time could we loose regrouping.


----------



## BarCol (Jul 11, 2007)

Here is a CDN website that gives some indication on CDN border wait times http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/general/times/menu-e.html  I expect there might be a US equivalent as well. But the actual time it might take you will depend on time of day, country of origin of the passport holders and maybe whether the US is in a period of heightened security (is that yellow or red??)  I will say however, the the US Canada border south of Sherbrooke on the I 55 (??) into Vermont was one of the easiest I've encountered and the border agents were both polite and welcoming (to the extent possible) that's contrasted with the border folks  (both CAD and US) at Fort Erie and Queenston in Ontario...Of course we were two middle aged Canadian sisters with CDN passports driving an upmarket car..so that probably had something to do with it...


----------



## BevL (Jul 11, 2007)

We cross the border at least three to four times a month.  It's not whether you have a passport or not, it's just what time of day, what day, and how long the lines are.  Try to not cross on a Friday afternoon or evening or a Sunday afternoon or evening.


----------



## PeelBoy (Jul 13, 2007)

You didn't mention the nationality of the non US passport holders, which will make a difference - from nothing to more questions to filling out a form to a complete examination.

The time of the day, the mix of the party and the mood of the officer are all important.

In most cases, the process takes less than 30 seconds.


----------



## ausman (Jul 15, 2007)

PeelBoy said:


> You didn't mention the nationality of the non US passport holders, which will make a difference



Thanks all for the responses.

I think we will be crossing around noon on a Saturday both entering and leaving. All now travelling on an Australian passport.


----------



## BarCol (Jul 15, 2007)

Do Australian's need to be finderprinted on arrival in the US?? - seems to me when we got off the Auckland to LAX flight last January( its the Visa Waiver program..try this website http://travel.state.gov/visa/temp/without/without_1990.html ), the Kiwis (and I assume and Ozzies as well) needed to have their fingerprints taken I think- Canadians did not becasue of the VWP that's in place (still had our passports checked thoroughly though). Your can certainly check that out on the US websites for Customs and border entry or maybe Homeland security...Good luck.


----------



## ausman (Jul 15, 2007)

Don't know.

My problem is that I haven't travelled home for some years and there are many new rules for entry to the US and they keep getting delayed and ammended and changed continually.

My adult and near adult kids ( since they have current Australian passports as Australian by decent and not a curent US passport) and I thought it would be easier and cheaper for the moment to use an Australian passport rather than cope with US requirements.

I'll let you know in a couple of weeks. We are all  US resident and the kids are also US citizens too to muddy the waters  some.


----------



## charford (Jul 15, 2007)

If some of you are U.S. residents and some are U.S. citizens, then U.S. immigration will want to see the evidence of your statuses in the U.S. - either green cards or U.S. passports/citizenship papers, not your Aus passports. I traveled between the U.S. and Canada as a resident alien for many years - they never wanted to see my Canadian passport, just the green card.


----------



## Aldo (Jul 20, 2007)

I crossed into Quebec at the Champlain crossing last Friday afternoon, one hour wait.

I crossed back into the States Thursday evening 7PM at the Phillipsburg, VT, croosing, no cars whatsoever, drove right up, and through in about 2 minutes.


----------



## ausman (Jul 29, 2007)

Just to report back.

All comments were very helpful and much appreciated.

We ended up with me travelling on an Oz passport and the kids just using US Driver's Licences and Birth Certificates. It appeared to me that a US Driver's licence would have sufficed for me also.

Entering Canada was smooth and effortless, re-entering the US took about 2 hrs  due to customs processing traffic backup. No customs issues for us due to different nationalities presented. Much grumbling was heard while queued in line yesterday at Stanstead 10:30 to 12:30 or so.


----------



## AKE (Aug 1, 2007)

We cross all of the time and have found that the small border crossings, regardless of the state / province, are always fast with no delays either way.  It is the major ones where there are often delays  (generally just the volumes mixed in with transports) - the near border ''locals" avoid these at all costs.


----------

